# best phib viv's?



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

just wondering what sort of tank's pople on here like use generally for phib's, i know it depend's wether it's aquatic terrestrial arboreal etc. and i know that i've fprgot a few.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I use both standard aquaria (generally with a viv top) and Exos- lots of people swear by the ENT ones, though.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> I use both standard aquaria (generally with a viv top) and Exos- lots of people swear by the ENT ones, though.


i've got lot's of dif brand viv's but imo the rainforest viv's/ent are the best quality and i wouldent want to use anything else now.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Standard fish tanks for most of my lot, apart from the chubby frogs and the 1/2 newt who are in storage tubs.
Mainly fish tanks because they're cheaper than alternatives otherwise i'd have front access on all the tanks.
For juvies I use plastic faunariums / tubs


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Make it multiple choice, I use more than one.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Make it multiple choice, I use more than one.


i don't think i can


could a mod make it multiple choice please:notworthy:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Make it multiple choice, I use more than one.


Yep, that's why I haven't voted yet.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, that's why I haven't voted yet.


sorry should have thought better:bash:


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, when I am ready for my first viv I will be going for a rainforest viv. So I will vote for that.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Pretty sure Rana,is using Ent's design,so essentially one and the same. From what i've found that design is the best out there,as i build the damn things i guess i gotta go homebuilt,mainly because i prefer the tweaks to the design,ie part optiwhite top,slightly steeper floor.But i'd be lying if i said i wasn't slightly uneasy saying that,those two guys know there stuff!!!
One thing i will say though,with the experiance of actually doing it,the silicone work on the ent stuff that i have seen, is astounding,i believe they use compressed air silicone guns,whatever,whom ever the guy is that nails that silicone down,that there is one seriously skilled man, damn i'd love to be that good,talk about steady hands,WOW
Stu


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a tricky one for me as i make my own but my own are rainforestvivs :whistling2:






Richie


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

richie.b said:


> This is a tricky one for me as i make my own but my own are rainforestvivs :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you still provide the best viv's available:notworthy: imo

but i spose you would me 'own built' as you don't buy them off rainforestvivs.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> This is a tricky one for me as i make my own but my own are rainforestvivs :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you get 2 votes,one for your and one for rainforest:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> then you get 2 votes,one for your and one for rainforest:2thumb:
> Stu


Except that Fardi hasn't set up multi-voting, yet. :whistling2:

I need at least two- I use aquaria on the whole for terestrial and aquatic 'phibs, and exos for the climbers.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> could a mod make it multiple choice please:notworthy:


Can't be done, that option is only available when first making the poll.


I use a wide variety of enclosures; I'm a huge fan of bog standard fish tanks as they're just so darn versatile, I use a few exo's, PalPens, RUBs / storage boxes, Koi vats, mesh cages, wooden vivs, outdoor enclosures, but the vast majority of my animals are housed in self built glass vivs made to the individual requirements of the particular species being housed.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Come to think of it, I used to use rigid plastic propagators for ground living 'phibs quite a lot; cheap, good visibility and good ventilation. They're not great for fast-moving or climbing animals, but they are really good for toads and salmanders.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I use exos for my red eyes, milks and whites. But I did have a custom viv made by clearseal for my squirell tree frogs and I'm impressed with it.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

if it will make it easier i'll set up another one with multiple vote's, + more vote's willl mean more result's.


could you close this please.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

*best phib viv's? (2)*

now you can use multiple vote's, hopefully that will help: victory:


(sorry for those who have already voted)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> now you can use multiple vote's, hopefully that will help: victory:
> 
> 
> (sorry for those who have already voted)


 Um, you can't?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm going to explain my vote, rather than just voting, as I feel it important folks understand WHY I have the preference I have.

My vote goes to Rainforest Vivs. I have both his dendro vivs AND 2 of his 'amphibian' vivs, and have found them to be excellent. Simple way to explain this, a pros and cons list.

Dendro vivs
Pros
Same false bottom/gully drainage, misting holes etc as Rana or ENT on the dendro vivs. However they are much easier to obtain in custom sizes than either ENT or Rana vivs, and I don't have the skills etc to make my own.
Optiwhite glass makes for really clean looks, and maximum light penetration, including UV.
You can get the design etc adjusted to suit your needs, eg. I had one made for tree frogs recently wheren I specified that I wanted 2 holes drilling in the back left corner, 1 for the cable for a pump for a waterfall and 1 for the probe and cable for a thermostat. Why is this a pro you might ask, exos and zoomeds have cable holes. Sure, but usually more than you want and they are a pain to seal up. Richie's vivs a blob of silicone and you're done.
Rana vivs - the gully is too wide, and he's started putting a glass lip on them which in my opinion reduces draingage. Gully is just right on an RV. You can only get them at UK Frog Day, or a trip to Holland.
ENT vivs - made of normal high iron glass, unless you go to Germany you have to get them via Dartfrog, he often has only limited stock in. Richie has them built in double quick time.
Basically what I am saying is, I prefer European style vivs with false bottom for darts, and RV is the best source for these in the UK.
His prices are better than any other option.
You can even ask Richie to put a bead of silicone on the doors on an amphibian viv, so no need to fly proof them etc.
If you organise your own rep courier you can get vivs delivered to your door from RV.

Cons.

Uhm, you can't buy them in your local store?
Rep couriers aren't cheap, and a trip to Wales isn't everybodies cup of tea (Richie attends lots of shows though, besides which, you might be lucky enough to see his collection, I'd love to one day. lol).

Exo terras - too much mesing to modify, crickets practically walk straight out of them, they look cheap but are expensive comparitively. The metal mesh is NOT stainless stell, pure stainless steel doesn't go rusty....

Zoomed - the biggest they do is 45x45x60cm high, slightly less work than an exo, don't look as cheap, the latch snapped off on mine though.

Converted aquariums - they're great, but can be a pain for getting good air movement, and tend to be prone to condensation. They are also a lot of work to convert for things like dart frogs, and larger sizes are VERY expensive (my Sisa viv is a converted octagonal 60cmx60cmx72cm high AquaVital Vogue aquarium that cost over £400....).

RUBs - They for storing stuff in aren't they? 

Wooden vivs - can have problems with higher humidity.

Ponds of any type - arent actually vivs... lol You can have a pond IN a viv, but a pond isn't a viv.  I have an 800 gallon pond in my garden with goldfish in it, definitely not a viv. 

Anyway, that's why I voted RV. For the record, I also have 1 Rana viv, 7 ENT vivs, 1 ZooMed viv, 3 ExoTerras and even 1 wooden viv (wooden are good for reps from arrid places as easier to keep warm than glass...) so this is all from experience. 

Ade


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Ron Magpie said:


> Um, you can't?


Sorry I thought I'd merged the old posts into the new poll.
Nevermind please stick to the one post there's no need to have the same info in 2 posts people can just choose the single option they most prefer.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> I'm going to explain my vote, rather than just voting, as I feel it important folks understand WHY I have the preference I have.
> 
> My vote goes to Rainforest Vivs. I have both his dendro vivs AND 2 of his 'amphibian' vivs, and have found them to be excellent. Simple way to explain this, a pros and cons list.
> 
> ...


also may i add that rainforest vivs can make custem size/shape tanks with virtually anything inside whether it be platforms, false bottems, pools evan stairs i think, anything you'll need really.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Just thought i would bump this just because im doing so well :whistling2:

but seriously thanks for the vote of confidence :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

it seems rainorest vivs is the most populer (not suprising really).


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Rainforest got the vote from me.

Let me clarify though - I've not voted based on the viv design and these benefits - as many share the exact same design - RF / Rana / ENT share the same design principle. My vote is based on my limited experience of owning an Exo-Terra, aquarium vert conversion and most recently the Rainforest vivs 'Euro Style'

My vote was based on Richies excellent communication, high level of customer service and the general fit and finish of the vivs - I will be returning for more in the future!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

I like exos design as it matches the rest of my room:blush: don't think they take as much modification as people make out.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> I like exos design as it matches the rest of my room:blush: don't think they take as much modification as people make out.



i hate the plastic bits that hold the doors in, you can see the move when you open the tank and on large exo's the glass dosent take much to fall out.

also there expensive 45cm/45cm/45cm exo terra's now sell at £100 (RRP) and there due to go up again before new years.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> I like exos design as it matches the rest of my room:blush: don't think they take as much modification as people make out.


My Exo is the 36 x 18 x 24" one for my group of P.terriblis - so far i've had to-

- Add airline to the doors due to the panel gaps
- Add fine SS mesh to the front vent and remove the inner vent cover
- Replace the mesh top with a split opti-white glass top (with a 15cm SS mesh) plus 16mm holes drilled for the MK system and wires.

Even with those modifications the FFs just walk out of it and the ventilation is sub-standard. I lmuch prefer the 'Euro Style' design as it uses the basic principles of physics to create a healthy environment for the frogs.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> I like exos design as it matches the rest of my room:blush: don't think they take as much modification as people make out.


Probably they need more for darts, but for medium-sized frogs I've found them useful.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Probably they need more for darts, but for medium-sized frogs I've found them useful.


Yeah I should clarify that for PDFs modifications probably negate choosing them over a Euro Style design - for other species, however, they are well suited.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

detail3r said:


> My Exo is the 36 x 18 x 24" one for my group of P.terriblis - so far i've had to-
> 
> - Add airline to the doors due to the panel gaps
> - Add fine SS mesh to the front vent and remove the inner vent cover
> ...


yea there not ideal ill happily admit its just a personal preference.not a functional one.

all i do is add tubing to the doors cover the mesh with perspex and fill around the lid with modeling putty.Takes 5 mins to do and i rarely find escaped ffs:no1:when you replaced the mesh top did that include the entire top? as filling around the lid always helps i think this is where most ff escape. 



fardilis said:


> i hate the plastic bits that hold the doors in, you can see the move when you open the tank and on large exo's the glass dosent take much to fall out.
> 
> also there expensive 45cm/45cm/45cm exo terra's now sell at £100 (RRP) and there due to go up again before new years.


my local shop sells the 60 60 45 for less than £100 but if that was the case i wouldnt buy them.

The main reason i use em is the black trimmings match all my black and chrome furniture :blush:and i also already had/have exo vivs and like things to match... also ENT and rainforest vivs are not really very available/affordable to me very often.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> yea there not ideal ill happily admit its just a personal preference.not a functional one.
> 
> all i do is add tubing to the doors cover the mesh with perspex and fill around the lid with modeling putty.Takes 5 mins to do and i rarely find escaped ffs:no1:when you replaced the mesh top did that include the entire top? as filling around the lid always helps i think this is where most ff escape.
> 
> ...


The glass leaves less than a 1mm gap all round the sides - which are generously sealed with silicone.

You have to factor in the extra costs such as perspex and tubing. The tubing spoils the look too IMO.

Oh and re: costs - The RF vivs are similarly priced and in some cases cheaper than the Exos - plus they have a much 'cleaner' look to them. Very crisp appearance.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sam, just a heads up re your exos. You know how you still have the mesh on them, covered and sealed in? It's going rusty as I type this and reducing the amount of light entering your viv. 

Regarding looks, you should see Richie's "display' vivs, complete with the black ash option for the stand and hood. An exo will never come close on looking as smart.

You wont see his vivs in a local store though, but you CAN arrange your own rep courier to collect and bring to you, as I did. Had a 50x50x40 and a 40x60x40 (good luck finding exos in those sizes lol) brought to me, total cost for the shipping £50 fully insured to the courier, and they WERE insured, 1 got broken, courier's insurance paid for a replacement and courier brought it at no additional cost a couple of weeks later.

Now I started out with Exos and Zoomeds, but they just don't compare with good custom made vivs. The rusting mesh on exos is just 1 of the many flaws with them.

Oh and your local shop is selling them seriously discounted. Don't count on that lasting forever.

For frogs at least, custom are best, most especially for dart frogs. If you can't build your own, then Rainforest Vivs are amongst, if not the, best makers.

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Sam, just a heads up re your exos. You know how you still have the mesh on them, covered and sealed in? It's going rusty as I type this and reducing the amount of light entering your viv.
> 
> Regarding looks, you should see Richie's "display' vivs, complete with the black ash option for the stand and hood. An exo will never come close on looking as smart.
> 
> ...


yea Ade i can happily agree rainforest vivs are by far superior to exos:notworthy: BUT being a lowly student money is a fairly big factor for me . id be paying 50% almost more on vivs/couriers in comparison to exos at my local shop.This is a huge hike in price for what I view as only a few minor benefits(no ff proofing needed, no mesh) I might be wrong but i dont see how these vivs could improve the frogs health or anythng like that?If this was the case id be willing to pay extra, but not to save myself 10 mins of modifying!That money could be better spent on half my next viv:whistling2:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

i am not going to buy any exo's brand new anymore as there stupidly priced (like i said £100 for a 45/45/45cm) yet a 40/40/40cm rf viv is only £48 so an extra few cm's wouldent be that much more.

makes you wonder why anyone would buy an exo at all when rf are 1/2 the price mostley.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

fardilis said:


> i am not going to buy any exo's brand new anymore as there stupidly priced (like i said £100 for a 45/45/45cm) yet a 40/40/40cm rf viv is only £48 so an extra few cm's wouldent be that much more.
> 
> makes you wonder why anyone would buy an exo at all when rf are 1/2 the price mostley.


In fairness, as Sam said, with a few modifications they are suitable for PDFs, and even without these modifications are more than suitable for other Amphibians + a wide variety of other reps. I know, for example, last time I spoke to / met Gaz he had swapped all his euro style vivs for Exos as he prefers them - and he breeds / keeps a large variety of different PDFs very successfully.

Not everyone can travel to Marc for an ENT viv or Richie for a Rainforest viv, so you have to factor in availability and access to such vivariums.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

detail3r said:


> In fairness, as Sam said, with a few modifications they are suitable for PDFs, and even without these modifications are more than suitable for other Amphibians + a wide variety of other reps. I know, for example, last time I spoke to / met Gaz he had swapped all his euro style vivs for Exos as he prefers them - and he breeds / keeps a large variety of different PDFs very successfully.
> 
> Not everyone can travel to Marc for an ENT viv or Richie for a Rainforest viv, so you have to factor in availability and access to such vivariums.


the main problem with rf/ent is that the only way to get (in the uk) is to travel to dartfrog to get nt or newport to get rf (or go to a show)


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

fardilis said:


> the main problem with rf/ent is that the only way to get (in the uk) is to travel to dartfrog to get nt or newport to get rf (or go to a show)


Which is exactly what I said in the previous post:whistling2:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

detail3r said:


> Which is exactly what I said in the previous post:whistling2:


i spose you did i was just agreeing with you.

would be good if pet shops stocked (or could order in) ent/rf vivs.


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd imagine it's just too small a market and not economic for most reptile shops to organise a delivery of a pallet full of Ent or Ritchie viv's then sit on expensive, fragile stock, that uses up tonnes of space , in the hope a PDF keeper walks through the door.

If I lived near Ritchie, or had been able to get to Manchester, I would have bought one of his vivs like a shot based on my reading around the subject,rather than any experience. Would also loved have to been able to buy an Ent, but some hope if your in the NE of Scotland lol .

As to the Exo's, well they are obtainable everywhere, pricing competition between shops/internet must be enormous so hard to believe bargain's can't be found that make all the modding needed worth it?

I managed to pick up a Euro style viv,piggy-backed on a fish delivery from Europe. It's a no brand model and i've had to FF proof it with a silicone bead and addition of side runners to the doors. It was worth it for me as i got it at cost, but if you added mark-up, then both the Exo's and Ritchies look like bargains to me tbh..

Chris


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I do understand that for some an Exo Terra is the only real option (although, I'll be blunt, other brands are better, such as Lucky Reptile, Reptile One and ZooMed), in fact I am surprised Exo Terra isn't coming top in the poll, as I am quite certain there are more people using them than are any of the other options. Heck, with a bit of work they make very good dart vivs, I happen to know Gaz swear by them.

They only have any point though where your local shop is discounting them. Not all shops do, and where they aren't you may as well get one of Richie and sort out your own courier. It's not just for dart frogs either, I have 2 of Richie's amphibian style vivs as well, and they are excellent. One is an 80cm x 50cm x60cm (width x depth x hight) that houses my White's tree frogs, and cost considerably less than a 90cm x 45cm x 60cm Exo Terra, or even my 60cm x 45cm x 60cm Exo Terra (oh and yes the mesh on that one IS rusting, and IS reducing the light getting into the viv which means at some point I am going to have to completely replace the top) which was my first dart viv.

Chris, if you were after a larger viv, then it may well be worth paying for a courier, unless you can buy exos locally for a LOT less (as don't forget the bits you need to mod them cost money to). As an example, would cost you about £120 delivered for a 60x45x45 exo from the company I got mine from, £139 delivered for a 60x40x40 from RichieB (I happen to know that Richie hat a customer in Scotland sorted a courier once, who charged them £70, which is where I get the price from). That's only £19 more, which would soon vanish once you add in the price of either some polycarbonate or glass, stainless stell ff mesh and a tube of silicone to convert the top.  Oh and not forgetting the cost of some kind of drainage material, given RichieB's are European style with the built in sloped false bottom. 

Me, I just don't like Exos. My 45x45x60 is a particularly bad example of one, the doors don't even close flushly. Even my ZooMed is better, the latch may have snapped off but at least the door fits properly etc.

Oh and ENT aren't any better than Rainforest Vivs ones. In fact, when you consider they use normal iron content glass, as opposed to the optiwhite used by Rainforest Vivs, they are inferior, as in pretty much every other aspect they are near identical. 

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

looking at my newest exo i think they have changed the quality.Or my local shop is selling cheap copies(£102 before 15% discount for a 60 60 45 model ) that are just better made:lol2: on my new viv the only modification i made was sealing the lid down and covering the mesh 

The doors fit very nicely together with no gaps at the sides or middle. the mesh is still rusting though.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, my 60x45x60 is better quality where the doors are, I still had to mod the top and front vent though, and yes the mesh is rusting.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Yeah, my 60x45x60 is better quality where the doors are, I still had to mod the top and front vent though, and yes the mesh is rusting.


one of the doors fell of my 60/45/60, i don't get why they use flexable plastic to put the doors in with considering how easily they pop out.

also the plastic bits round the edges are a pain. if you want a neat rack with them there's big gaps round the edges which make it look bad.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Agreed that the plastic floating bottom is a royal pain! It means that the vivs take up way more space. Perfect example is the top shelf of my bedroom rack where I have a 45x45x60 Exo. There SHOULD have been space according to that for at least a 40cm cube, but thanks to that plastic I was only able to fit a 30x40x40 on there with it....

Ade


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

fardilis said:


> one of the doors fell of my 60/45/60, i don't get why they use flexable plastic to put the doors in with considering how easily they pop out.
> 
> also the plastic bits round the edges are a pain. if you want a neat rack with them there's big gaps round the edges which make it look bad.


They're not THAT bad.


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Ade, you don't need to sell me Ritchies viv's, I've read enough to be sold  

£70 courier charge would be more than my viv cost though. As I said, I got it at cost, so its not a route open to many. There are many things i do now or would in future buy over the internet but a fragile thin glass viv is not one of them. 


Chris


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd love to get some of Richies vivs:mf_dribble:. Seen them in the flesh and chatted to him on various options. But with money short the only option is I can get them at a show, if he ever gets tempted to crawl south:whip:

All but one of my frog species are in exos. They are no too bad with a bit of modification. That and I got them all at trade :whistling2:

The plastic floating bottom is as Ade said a total pain in the... well floating bottom :blush:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i reckon exos are like standard definition tv! great picture, serve there purpose but once you get hd telly (rainforest ENT viv) there is no going back :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It wouldn't be that hard to build your own ENT viv, glass, runners and silicone are easy to come by. I can just never be bothered.

If you ask Richie nicely enough he might help you with the measurements.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> i reckon exos are like standard definition tv! great picture, serve there purpose but once you get hd telly (rainforest ENT viv) there is no going back :lol2:


I've got Sky +HD (1tb box) and a 42 inch 1080p TV. :lol2:

Re buildnig your own, Richie sells glass, profiles etc, as well, but that leaves the whole having to collect it issue. Courier only cost £50 to me (had a couple of vivs sent by TNT before now, a ZooMed and my big Exo, and they cost about £25 a time) though, and if you buy 2 or more vivs at a time the cost doesn't seem so bad. I tend to save enough to get more than one at a time. The courier was very careful (unlike normal couriers), and as I said the one that did get damage he paid for and brought me the replacement for no additional charge. Besides which, I have them made to custom sizes and specifications anyway, can't do that with branded vivs.  Plus nowhere around here sells them cheaply, so they actually work out cheaper from RichieB for me.

Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandsifter said:


> *I'd imagine it's just too small a market and not economic for most reptile shops to organise a delivery of a pallet full of Ent or Ritchie viv's then sit on expensive*, fragile stock, that uses up tonnes of space , in the hope a PDF keeper walks through the door.
> 
> If I lived near Ritchie, or had been able to get to Manchester, I would have bought one of his vivs like a shot based on my reading around the subject,rather than any experience. Would also loved have to been able to buy an Ent, but some hope if your in the NE of Scotland lol .
> 
> ...



I get asked regular for trade prices by shops but to be honest i dont feel the need to supply them at trade prices when i can sell them direct to the public myself. I really cant see the point of me doing all the hard work making them then selling them to shops then they just display them and make twice as much as me. I have found that if people want them they always find a way. 
Got to say though even though ive only been selling them a year and have sold quite a few i would still expect exo terra to be more popular as more people would have these and theyre easier to get hold of.

Richie


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Re buildnig your own, Richie sells glass, profiles etc, as well, but that leaves the whole having to collect it issue.
> Ade


If you were building your own you wouldn't order glass from Wales, you'd get it local. Glass runners cost nothing to post.


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

richie.b said:


> I get asked regular for trade prices by shops but to be honest i dont feel the need to supply them at trade prices when i can sell them direct to the public myself. I really cant see the point of me doing all the hard work making them then selling them to shops then they just display them and make twice as much as me. I have found that if people want them they always find a way.
> Got to say though even though ive only been selling them a year and have sold quite a few i would still expect exo terra to be more popular as more people would have these and theyre easier to get hold of.
> 
> Richie


Go for it Richie and all the best with your venture. At a guess, i'd imagine many of the independent shops wonder why the wholesale Exo prices they are given by Hagen are not far away from the consumer price quoted by the bigger customers. 

That was just a random thought btw, and not based on experience with Hagen sales reps and pricing. Def not. Oh no, def not. Please do tell me more about the relationship of diet and toxicity in terribilis.. 

As long as no-one invents a dried diet in a can for PDF's, I can't imagine you and the Exo going to war. If they do, I hope you have patented your mods if they can be patented? 

Chris


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

richie.b said:


> I get asked regular for trade prices by shops but to be honest i dont feel the need to supply them at trade prices when i can sell them direct to the public myself. I really cant see the point of me doing all the hard work making them then selling them to shops then they just display them and make twice as much as me. I have found that if people want them they always find a way.
> Got to say though even though ive only been selling them a year and have sold quite a few i would still expect exo terra to be more popular as more people would have these and theyre easier to get hold of.
> 
> Richie


Certainly in Kent, Exos are the only types commonly available. One localish shop sells hand made ones, but frankly they are not up to the standard you sell.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> If you were building your own you wouldn't order glass from Wales, you'd get it local. Glass runners cost nothing to post.


I never said you would Paul. However for those near to Richie who want to self build it may prove more cost effective as you can buy as much as you need only.

Ade


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> i reckon exos are like standard definition tv! great picture, serve there purpose but once you get hd telly (rainforest ENT viv) there is no going back :lol2:


i have to agree with this, i used to use exo's for everything but now if i want a new viv i'll get it from richie.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

fardilis said:


> i have to agree with this, i used to use exo's for everything but now if i want a new viv i'll get it from richie.


I preferred ZooMed as apart from the fragile catch they are far superior (single door, mesh doesn't go rusty). The problem with them though is they only have a limited range of sizes and not everywhere does them.

Of course, what everybody is overlooking are the vivs by companies like Reptile One and Lucky Reptile. Screen topped but with SLIDING doors instead of hinged ones. Never tried them, but they do look superior (and more expensive) than Exos, and would be easier to modify for darts than a hinged door. My local fish and rep shop definitely stock the Reptile One ones, so I should think a lot of local places will too. Just to throw another idea out there.

::Reptile One::

Ade


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> I preferred ZooMed as apart from the fragile catch they are far superior (single door, mesh doesn't go rusty). The problem with them though is they only have a limited range of sizes and not everywhere does them.
> 
> Of course, what everybody is overlooking are the vivs by companies like Reptile One and Lucky Reptile. Screen topped but with SLIDING doors instead of hinged ones. Never tried them, but they do look superior (and more expensive) than Exos, and would be easier to modify for darts than a hinged door. My local fish and rep shop definitely stock the Reptile One ones, so I should think a lot of local places will too. Just to throw another idea out there.
> 
> ...



zoo med's are better but so much more expensive than exo's.
i could never find anywhere sellling lucky reptile and reptile one tanks.

you forgot to mention clear seal and betta glass tanks.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I didn't forget, I just thought we were discussing half decent options. lol

Ade


----------

